# God vs Devil



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

I have one question to all:
"We all know that God is good, and that the Devil is evil. But how is the Devil evil if he punishes the bad? Doesn't that put him on God's side?"


----------



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

Quite a tricky question, but since i am not a believer of god, can't say much.

But, with common sense, i could say "Yes, if he punishes a bad guy, he is a good guy".

It's like evil/good in human. And if that stands correct God/Evil are same. When he is doing good things, he is called as GOD, when the same guy does something wrong, we call him Devil. Isn't it?


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Quite a tricky question, but since i am not a believer of god, can't say much.
> 
> But, with common sense, i could say "Yes, if he punishes a bad guy, he is a good guy".
> 
> It's like evil/good in human. And if that stands correct God/Evil are same. When he is doing good things, he is called as GOD, when the same guy does something wrong, we call him Devil. Isn't it?


Kind of, I'm referring to the devil himself, who we believe opposes god, he's in every religion and punishes bad people, so why is he considered a bad guy, on the other hand god does not punish bad guys even when he can, so why is he good?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> Kind of, I'm referring to the devil himself, who we believe opposes god, he's in every religion and punishes bad people, so why is he considered a bad guy, on the other hand god does not punish bad guys even when he can, so why is he good?



Well in that case, yes both of them is in same league then.

Devil punish bad guys, but not only bad guys.
God helps good guys and even bad guys.

In that case, we simply cannot say Devil is good but we can say god is bad....


----------



## abhidev (May 5, 2011)

IMO the diff is that god tends to give a bad guy another chance to fix his mistakes by doing something good and whereas devil is concerned he is not bothered abt it all....'that person has done something bad...then he must be punished....'


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> Kind of, I'm referring to the devil himself, who we believe opposes god, he's in every religion and punishes bad people, so why is he considered a bad guy, on the other hand god does not punish bad guys even when he can, so why is he good?



And which religious beliefs you base "devil" on. Iblīs (Islam) ? Antichrist (Christianity) ?

In Hinduism, Buddhism there's no "devil" or "satan" as such.


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And which religious beliefs you base "devil" on. Iblīs (Islam) ? Antichrist (Christianity) ?
> 
> In Hinduism, Buddhism there's no "devil" or "satan" as such.


Yes, but lets say for Islam or Christianity.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2011)

In Islam, Iblis (Shaitan) is not a punisher, he's the "bad being" who encourages the beings of the world to commit sins. Antrichrist in Christianity is somewhat complicated really.

In case of punishments et al, as far as Hinduism is concerned, Shani punishes during your life and Yama, the god of death punishes in afterlife. Both are gods, and are prayed to.


----------



## baiju (May 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> I have one question to all:
> "We all know that God is good, and that the Devil is evil. But how is the Devil evil if he punishes the bad? Doesn't that put him on God's side?"



How can you say devil punishes the bad? Actually he is promoting them


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2011)

Technically speaking, the devil actually is like a conscience (but at the same time it is a being too, now I don't want to get in the details) in the mind, inner bad voice. So, the devil makes the person bad by making him choose the wrong/bad decision. Devil can't PUNISH you directly (and probably won't)..Like HEY YOU BAD GUY OVER THERE, HELL YEAH! YOU! GET A PIECE OF MY .... YOU SON OF A ..... (it is up to your mind to what you fill over there, don't blame me for inappropriateness).


----------



## nims11 (May 30, 2011)

devil is about bad ways and revenge, etc. i liked the concept of devil in the silent hill games and movies where the devil resides in a girl child and takes revenge on the people who burned her body(but luckily was still alive) as a part of witch burning cult. the pain and revenge in the child gives the devil a host and results in the downfall of the town silent hill. according to it, the devil inside the child could only hurt people against whom she kept vengeance.


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> I have one question to all:
> "We all know that God is good, and that the Devil is evil. But how is the Devil evil if he punishes the bad? Doesn't that put him on God's side?"



Not really.

The devil makes good human turn against God. He tempts them to sin. Basically believers of God, are made to be evil.



Liverpool_fan said:


> In Islam, Iblis (Shaitan) is not a punisher, he's the "bad being" who encourages the beings of the world to commit sins. Antrichrist in Christianity is somewhat complicated really.



You can read the last book from the Bible (New Testament) --- Revelations. That is primarily where the anti christ is mentioned. Also the books of Daniel and John 1,2 -- 2:22 mentions it.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2011)

nims11 said:


> devil is about bad ways and revenge, etc. i liked the concept of devil in the silent hill games and movies where the devil resides in a girl child and takes revenge on the people who burned her body(but luckily was still alive) as a part of witch burning cult. the pain and revenge in the child gives the devil a host and results in the downfall of the town silent hill. according to it, the devil inside the child could only hurt people against whom she kept vengeance.



I like that game and how good and bad are just relative terms.


----------



## doomgiver (May 31, 2011)

killing guys is bad, but killing an enemy soldier is not.
you really opened a can of worms, tkin


----------



## sygeek (May 31, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> killing guys is bad, but killing an enemy soldier is not.
> you really opened a can of worms, tkin


Going on a killing spree and killing innocent lives = Bad. 
Defending oneself or his region (killing an enemy soldier) = Not Bad


----------



## ico (May 31, 2011)

nims11 said:


> devil is about bad ways and revenge, etc. i liked the concept of devil in the silent hill games and movies where the devil resides in a girl child and takes revenge on the people who burned her body(but luckily was still alive) as a part of witch burning cult. the pain and revenge in the child gives the devil a host and results in the downfall of the town silent hill. according to it, the devil inside the child could only hurt people against whom she kept vengeance.


lol..


----------



## doomgiver (May 31, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Going on a killing spree and killing innocent lives = Bad.
> Defending oneself or his region (killing an enemy soldier) = Not Bad



who has made the region? man. is not the enemy soldier innocent? what wrong has he done? and who says that "innocents" are really "innocent"? how do you know that the person has not stolen, beaten their kids/spouse, troubled their old parents, evaded taxes, helped in a murder?

no one is truly innocent, that is why everyone gets scared when the law calls at their door. they are afraid.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> who has made the region? man. is not the enemy soldier innocent? what wrong has he done?


It doesn't matter. The enemy soldier if not captured will kill your own and citizens as well. Unless the soldier surrenders, he is a threat and you are simply defending yourself and your nation.



> and who says that "innocents" are really "innocent"? how do you know that the person has not stolen, beaten their kids/spouse, troubled their old parents, evaded taxes, helped in a murder?
> 
> no one is truly innocent, that is why everyone gets scared when the law calls at their door. they are afraid.


Innocent unless proven guilty.



nims11 said:


> devil is about bad ways and revenge, etc. i liked the concept of devil in the silent hill games and movies where the devil resides in a girl child and takes revenge on the people who burned her body(but luckily was still alive) as a part of witch burning cult. the pain and revenge in the child gives the devil a host and results in the downfall of the town silent hill. according to it, the devil inside the child could only hurt people against whom she kept vengeance.



lol


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2011)

*Devil:* Lives in Hell.All Sinful Souls goes to Hell.

*GOD:* Lives in Heaven.All Sacred Souls goes to Heaven

GOD is there so is Devil....
& also Divinity is there...

Do u know that Fairies did existed

But Zombies doesnt exists


----------



## sygeek (May 31, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> who has made the region? man. is not the enemy soldier innocent? what wrong has he done? and who says that "innocents" are really "innocent"? how do you know that the person has not stolen, beaten their kids/spouse, troubled their old parents, evaded taxes, helped in a murder?



This argument is stupid to be honest. I know, you don't really feel that's true. You're saying it JUST for the sake of the argument (where I find indirect indications to Science vs. God argument). 

*So let us put it like this*:
A brave man joins a group of brave people whose purpose serves to defend his group and attack during specific conditions. Does this feel justified?
Now we have a second group, where a brave man joins a group of brave people whose purpose serves defend his group and attack during specific conditions.

There comes a point in time when both of the groups find each other guilty in a way and go on a war. What happens is that the man who joined the second group kills the man of the other group (the war's still continuing). Now, if he hadn't done that the enemy would have invaded over his land and killed other people.
*
What was he doing?*
Defending his country, saving his people.
*
What if he would have lost?*
Same thing, the other way around.
*
Who was the right group in the war?*
Both of them, they were right in their own way. Similarly they may have been even wrong too.

Now the other question, *Can I kill you just because you're not innocent in your real life*?
I'm sure you must have committed thousands of sins in your real life, pirated movies, hurt people, etc. Can I kill you for that? If you agree with what you said then you just gave me that right.

But in reality The Law owns that right, The Law decides if someone is wrong or right, and then it punishes the person accordingly. Although The Law sometimes can be wrong and sloppy (corrupted judges, mostly in India) but that is a WHOLE different case.

If you feel I'm wrong then go blame Barack Obama too.


----------



## doomgiver (May 31, 2011)

who makes the law? who decides when is it ENOUGH???
yes, im doing this for argument's sake.

yes, i feel strongly in both cases.
both are made to reign in human potential, one is done in a good way(for the good of all), one in a bad way(for the good of nobody). decide which is which.


----------



## sygeek (May 31, 2011)

Human does, it is well planned out and Law isn't just a thin book with a set of rules. That is why becoming a lawyer/judge is not at all easy. I still don't see how you are relating god, devil with what you just said above. Care to rephrase the sentence?

If you are telling that God should come directly and punish the guilty man, then it is foolish. Haven't you heard some quotes from movies like, the guilty can never escape, the sinner if not caught in jail will be punished through other way in his lifetime and blah blah. 

They mean that God indirectly through humans punishes the bad, or sometimes it may occur through natural disasters too. Sometimes even the innocent gets killed i.e. the devil provokes the bad people to do that.

If you feel like punishing someone is not our right, then go on and beat the crap out of one of your  friend in front of his well..father and see the later consequence of who decides what.


----------



## doomgiver (May 31, 2011)

no, some things are better left unsaid


----------



## sygeek (May 31, 2011)

This is teh Fight Club. You're allowed to say anything, even if it offenses the opposing debater.


----------



## doomgiver (May 31, 2011)

ehh, i'll start quoting from the necronomicon


----------



## The Conqueror (May 31, 2011)

There's nothing good nor anything bad. Human invented terms. These are just some terms used to encourage people to live in peace and harmony. Basically for survival every organism has to consume another living organism (even if its a plant coz plant is also living). 
As the saying goes :





> "Every day a deer wakes up, knowing it has to outrun the fast lion
> or be hunted to death
> 
> Every day a lion wakes up, knowing it has to outrun deer
> ...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 10, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> In Islam, Iblis (Shaitan) is not a punisher, he's the "bad being" who encourages the beings of the world to commit sins. Antrichrist in Christianity is somewhat complicated really.
> 
> In case of punishments et al, as far as Hinduism is concerned, Shani punishes during your life and Yama, the god of death punishes in afterlife. Both are gods, and are prayed to.



do some research,antichrist is noot the "devil" its just a part of evil.in christianity/jewism we have the epitome of evil a devil lucifer(a fallen angel who got kicked out from heaven with his cronies)lucifer dosent "punish" evil souls. he's the one who tortures souls bcoz he gets a kick out of it.God punishes bad souls by sending them to hell where's the devil to take care of them......
hindus like greeks on the other hand do not have a devil


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2012)

thats it?
digging up an old thread to post nonsense?

lock this thread, please


----------



## Desmond (Mar 15, 2012)

Let me clarify everything in a nutshell.

Let's start with the devil. There is a lot of ambiguity regarding the identity of the devil. Some people believe that the devil and lucifer are two separate beings, while some believe that they are one and the same. Note that the Bible does not mention whether they are same or not.

Lucifer was once an angel, who got kicked out along with his supporters because of rebellion. It is speculated that he had become proud and held mankind in low regard. Therefore, we can assume that he is trying to get back at God by turning mankind against Him.

The Anti-christ is another entity altogether. In the Bible, he is not mentioned as the anti-christ, but is called the beast, bearing the number 666. Some Bibles state that 666 represents a man's name, therefore raising speculations that he is one man. The list of possible candidates are endless. 

The anti-christ is said to come to the world as a forerunner of the devil himself and cause great strife. It is speculated that the current state of unrest and war could be the doing of the anti-christ. Therefore the end of the world is at hand. But, the Bible speaks of the anti-christ in a cryptic manner, raising a possibility that the anti-christ could also mean an ideology or a state of mind of the people i.e. a sinful state of mind.

Now, God is the supreme being who created everything in and out of the world (duh!). In the Revelations it is mentioned that at the battle of Armageddon, the forces of Satan will engage the forces of God. The forces of Devil are speculated to be four superpowers of the world (I am guessing US, Russia, China, plus 1 more), who will converge together for battle. Forces of God are destined to come victorious (we shall never know). Then God makes a new world for the righteous and everyone will be judged of their sins.

And they lived happily ever after.

THE END.

If any doubts, feel free to ask me. I have godlike knowledge on this topic (pun intended).


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 15, 2012)

double kill!
triple kill!!
ultra kill!!!
MMMMMMMONSTER KILL!!!
GODLIKE!!!!
HOLY *BEEP*!!!!


----------



## nims11 (Mar 15, 2012)

^^  you forgot
KILLING SPREE!!!
MEGA KILL!!!
RANPAGE!!!


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 15, 2012)

oh yeah!
i *kew* i was forgetting something 

almost put in super kill instead of ultra kill, lol


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 16, 2012)

Where the devil is the thread-lock ?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 16, 2012)

I've summed up the thread in my post. Feel free to lock it now.


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2012)

Mod wins.


----------

